
Introducing the Intel Galileo Development Board - ElliotH
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/do-it-yourself/galileo-maker-quark-board.html?wapkw=galileo
======
unwind
I think the page, despite its title, does a rather bad job of actually
_introducing_ the board.

Shouldn't it start, front and center, with a big sell-in as to _why_ the
Galileo is (I guess) more awesome than the Arduino? What you can do with it,
that you couldn't do before? And, perhaps, just some basic specs? Now I had to
look for the Specs page, and download a PDF, just to get the "bullet points"
for this new platform.

~~~
WatchDog
Here is a better introduction:
[http://arduino.cc/en/ArduinoCertified/IntelGalileo](http://arduino.cc/en/ArduinoCertified/IntelGalileo)

------
ollymorgs
I don't understand the selling point here, maybe someone can explain to me
why:

1) I'll buy a board that's more expensive than all of it's competitors.

2) has a website that's impossible to understand any detail, it's all sales
chat.

3) Has a tiny processor and even less RAM.

4) Very underwhelming specs all round, i'm also not that bothered about x86
(should I be?)

As far as I can tell, Intel has turned up late to the party with a cheap
bottle of wine. I don't understand the unique selling point here at all, maybe
someone can elaborate?

However, if intel's chip was super power efficient, and the board had a built-
in li-ion battery that could power the whole thing for a month between
recharges, now that would be interesting.

~~~
LarryMade2
1) It's "Intel"! 2) School boards buy into brand names "Kids should lean on
Intel boards because they will be using Intel machines when they join the
workforce" 3) the ad kinda reads like "Intel is finally legitimizing the
Arduino and maker movement."

Administrators and PHBs (who BTW may hold Intel stock) are influenced by such
things.

~~~
cja23
Bingo. In other words, HN readers, serious electronics hobbyists, anyone with
even a little hardware savvy: these are not the target market. Intel is
betting that they can steal/grow some significant piece of this market share
based on their brand alone, and they are probably right.

------
rwmj
Really a 486 ...?

[http://semiaccurate.com/2013/10/28/intel-talks-little-
quark/](http://semiaccurate.com/2013/10/28/intel-talks-little-quark/)

~~~
girvo
Ouch. They really slaughtered it.

As a hobbyist I think I'll get one; even though financially it probably
doesn't make sense, it'll be fun to play with what amounts to a "modern" 486!
Would be extra fun to build a small kernel for it, which is probably what I'll
end up using it for :)

Using a Core processor in 16-bit real mode makes me giggle these days, but I
love fiddling with toy kernels! This seems well suited with an arch that I'm
familiar with. One day I'll learn ARM properly I guess

------
andyjohnson0
I'm not clear about Intel's motivation for releasing this. Are they looking to
capture a part of the hobbyist/education markets, or do they see this as being
a product that will used by businesses (who I'm guessing are the majority of
their customers) for serious embedded applications?

Note that I'm not saying at Arduinos can't be used for "serious" applications,
only that my perception is that so far they haven't displaced existing
microcontrollers in industrial/automotive/etc applications.

~~~
weland
Arduino is a bunch of stuff around an Atmel microcontroller. For all intents
and purposes, _it is_ an existing microcontroller, except that the platform
itself is outrageously expensive, far too expensive to be of any commercial
use.

------
swatkat
Galileo doesn't have hardware graphics acceleration, and native video outputs
(may be solved by capes though). That would make Galileo not so suitable for
media center or streaming applications, where BeagleBone and Pi excel...
unless somebody manages to fit (externally powered?) PCIe graphics card and
port its drivers to Galileo ;)

~~~
joezydeco
_not so suitable for media center or streaming applications, where BeagleBone
and Pi excel..._

Can we all just finally admit that the whole "educational" thing of the RPi is
out the window?

------
kefka
Even though it isn't about galileo, I wrote a blog post about the new Intel
perceptual computing platform. In effect, they built a MS Kinect for $150,
Windows only, and undeveloped software (only SDK).

Intel's new trend seems to be to piggyback on successful older ideas, and do
badly at making their version. Its their choice to make sub-par equipment, but
its also my choice to criticize them for these jokes.

And seriously... a x86 atmel clone? I can source 384's for $1.80 on digikey
and use an arduino as a programmer. Sigh.

[http://crankylinuxuser.wordpress.com/2013/10/23/intel-
percep...](http://crankylinuxuser.wordpress.com/2013/10/23/intel-perceptual-
computing-fail/)

------
fancyketchup
Huh. A SoC on a board targeted at hobbyists without any capture/compare timer
resources. What an... interesting choice.

------
acd
What is the price of the Galileo board?

------
hmottestad
Anyone know the price?

Arduino is 20-30 USD

R Pi is 35 USD

Arduino Due (w/ARM) is 50 USD

~~~
gngeal
Don't forget BeagleBone Black for ~$45, with a 1GHz Cortex-A8 application CPU
and two additional independent 200MHz control MCUs.

~~~
crusso
The BBB is a pretty rockin' little board. Really between the Arduino's ability
to have applications extremely cost reduced and the full OS power of the BBB,
the RPi has been squeezed out of my stable of solutions for small/embedded
system applications.

------
geoffhill
Most notably missing from this page: how, where, and when can I get one?

~~~
elec84
I managed to get a galileo board at the Maker Faire Faire Rome if you are
interested I can sell it to you, it has never been used, totally new I can
send pictures. I live in France.

